

How my startup got paying customers despite a bad website - boldpanda
http://ryanluedecke.com/first-40/

======
asperous
Your ideas are interesting, I like that you kept your sales pitches 100%
personal (rather than marketingish or professional) and that you business
proposition really does focus on helping the customer, rather than tricking
them into getting their money.

That said, I'm no pro by any means, but while 40+ is healthy for a small biz,
I would like to see how (or if) that scales to 400, or 4,000. I'm not
skeptical, just curious.

What's wrong with your website exactly? It matches the tone of your marketing
message in my opinion, and that could be positive.

~~~
boldpanda
Thanks for the feedback. Scaling to 4,000 is goal as that'll bring me to the
$100K revenue mark. It should be interesting. I have ~75 customers.

The website doesn't play well with office managers who are a big target
customer. I want to sell and ship the jerky to offices who want healthier
snacks that don't put employees in a food coma or spike their insulin.

It also falls flat among strangers who don't trust a one-pager and a paypal
link.

